# Which stp member is this???



## wizehop (Jun 15, 2015)

*Truck stops sure bring some interesting characters...*


----------



## CosmicBrothaCam (Jun 15, 2015)

Defiantly a dirty kid.


----------



## Tude (Jun 15, 2015)

Stop that! I had a bad Monday today!! I wasn't able to bathe and I lost my hairbrush, dammit! :layful::


----------



## Mongo (Jun 15, 2015)

Looks like one hell of a day.


----------



## Tude (Jun 15, 2015)

yeah - didn't mean to make fun - but yeah this guy does not look well.


----------



## Cree (Jun 15, 2015)

Imagine that, a Pepsi cooler with no Pepsi in it. Does it get any more bizarre than that?


----------



## Kim Chee (Jun 15, 2015)

@wizehop, the picture you post is this fellow who managed to get a free shower from a trucker. An evil alien was so impressed by the great way he smelled that he removed the victim's head in an attempt to disguise his appearance.

A shower can get you killed. Dirty kids are the smartest of all.


----------



## Shinobi (Jun 15, 2015)

But his breath was menty fresh...


----------



## Art101 (Jun 15, 2015)

Thats my brother in law man not lol.


----------



## Odin (Jun 15, 2015)

Ahhh... I know that dude. It's @Odin from a couple months in the future. 

Guessing end of August on his way to the slabs... somewhere in Texas.

Damn I could really use a beer. 

That badgers hole I found sleeps good... cuddly, but you wake up thirsty.


----------



## Kal (Jun 15, 2015)

Some one had a bad day.


----------



## Tude (Jun 15, 2015)

Odin said:


> Ahhh... I know that dude. It's @Odin from a couple months in the future.
> 
> Guessing end of August on his way to the slabs... somewhere in Texas.
> 
> ...



Did you lose your hairbrush too??? You look like me on Monday mornings!!


----------



## Odin (Jun 15, 2015)

Tude said:


> Did you lose your hairbrush too??? You look like me on Monday mornings!!




Nope, no hairbrush. 

Just spent some time down a Badger hole. 

She was very friendly... hardly any biting at all.


----------

